# Hid-In-Pines Review: St. Pepin White Wine



## ibglowin (May 3, 2012)

As many of you know one of our sponsors here at Wine Making Talk is the Hid-In-Pines Vineyard owned and operated by none other than one of our esteemed admins Richard Lamoy. I had the distinct pleasure of opening a bottle last night of his St. Pepin White Wine with dinner. I had heard of St. Pepin before via Rich and this website and was excited to see what this wine had to offer. I must say that it did not disappoint! 

When opened the wine has an immediate bouquet much like that of a Riesling with notes of Apple and Pear. What I was not expecting was the wonderful melody of flavors when the wine hit my mouth! Suddenly it was like a New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc in the glass with an explosion of citrus and lemongrass. 

We had this wine paired with a spicy asian dish. The crispness along with the just perfect amount of residual sweetness in the wine went together in a perfect harmony throughout the entire meal. 

This wine will pair very well with cheeses, seafood, chicken dishes and will make a fantastic wine to sip on all by itself on a warm Summer evening out on the back patio as the sun goes down and the stars come out. 

Congrats Rich you knocked this one out of the park! I cant wait to try your Marquette next!

Cheers!


----------



## grapeman (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Mike. I'm glad you enjoyed it. It is a fairly complex white wine, especially for a hybrid. It better do well, I have a lot of it coming on in the next little while.


----------



## saddlebronze (May 3, 2012)

Maybe another one for the test plot. I'm out of room and it is only May!


----------



## Deezil (May 3, 2012)

Any chance you can ship to WA?

Edit: Ahha, you can......


----------



## ibglowin (May 3, 2012)

WA is a wine friendly state like NM and others so yes. Great prices as well!


----------



## grapeman (May 3, 2012)

Yep, just check my store for allowed states to see if I can ship there.


----------



## Wade E (May 3, 2012)

Not sure this was one of the wines I tried but Im almost positive it was and was well enjoyed. Ive also had the pleasure of meeting him in person and the pleasure was all mine! Especially the pleasure of driving back home with 18 Black Currant bushes!!! LOL I have to check my cellar now to see if by any chance I have another bottle of your stuff down there Rich, Cant let any of that go to waste!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 3, 2012)

I'm not surprised at all. I have not tried any of Rich's wine but I'm sure they're awesome.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 3, 2012)

Yeah i am going to have to get some sooner or later...


----------



## BobR (Nov 8, 2012)

Rich,

Your Niagara and Catawba wines look good and with you being able to ship to Illinois, is there a minimum order, or could I order two bottles for starters?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 9, 2012)

There are no minimum orders, but stock levels are running low on a lot of varieties.
PM sent to you Bob.


----------



## K-9 (Dec 3, 2012)

jus ordered 3 bottles but saw no st pepin.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 3, 2012)

Its under the White Wine page



K-9 said:


> jus ordered 3 bottles but saw no st pepin.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 3, 2012)

I am currently out of the St. Pepin, but will have it in stock again soon. I got your order Norman and it will go out tomorrow morning. Thanks.


----------



## K-9 (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry it was a small order - but it was tough doing that even - that was $ for firewood we needed to keep warm this winter.

I am curious about your Marquette and also leon millot since it is close to the foch i make.

may do a small order for my sister in NY soon and my brother-in-law in NJ if you ship there.

last time I knew you said you could not send to TN so I was surprised today when i found out you could.


----------



## GreginND (Dec 3, 2012)

I've been meaning to order some HIP wines for a while now. This thread just reminded me to do so. Looking forward to tasting them.


----------

